# Bosch 5412L/T4B Combo Makes The Cut



## reggiek

Canuckgal, you did an excellent job!

I have this saw myself…and I love it…having all the adjustments in the front of the saw make it a breeze to use….it is a bit heavy though and ackward, as you state, and should not be considered fully portable like some of the smaller mitres from Makita…Rigid or such (which would be considered job site mitres).

The laser is impossible to see in outside light….so I wouldn't count on it unless you use some kind of screen to cut down the glare….when it is visable, it works great to give you assurance that the blade is on your cut line.

I use a DC on mine with a hose adapter….the bag as you mention will not filter out anything but the larger particles.

I have a problem with them using Pnuematic tires…....who wants to be rolling a saw with Pnuematic tires around a job site full of loose nails and screws. I replaced them with solid rubber ones which work just as well without the possibility of getting a flat in the middle of a cut.


----------



## CanuckGal

You know I had my doubts about the pneumatic tires as well for the same reasons. I try to keep my shop pretty tidy, but the first time I puncture one of those tires I will be replacing them as well.


----------



## reggiek

Yep…they are tubed also…and the tubes are hard to find in that size….I found very good full rubber tire replacements at my local Ace Hardware store…


----------



## Mauritius

Awesome review! I have this exact setup and I've used it the past few months and like you, really really enjoy it. Mine was also dead on accurate out of the box. I popped on a Forrest Chop master 80 tooth ATB and was off to the races. Like you, I don't have anything to compare it to and am pretty much a weekend wood warrior, but I don't regret spending the extra bucks for the saw or the stand.

I agree that the laser seems a bit redundant, I honestly don't use it. I just like seeing the laser reflect in the dust the saw throws up.

One thing to add, that I learned the hard way a week or two ago, that the bevel setting "Max Range" actually lets you go BEYOND 45 degrees - I think it's 48. If you're cutting 45 degree miters make sure you are careful and keep it set to the left or right settings. I also bought a second hold down clamp for the other side so I could easily set stop blocks and hold longer boards more firmly.


----------



## a1Jim

I have this saw but a dewalt stand and the saw is great. super review.


----------



## CanuckGal

I added the Forrest blades for both this saw and my table saw to my birthday wish list. So far the Bosch blade has worked well for me, but there is always room for improvement 
I'll be sure to check that miter setting as well, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Ottis

Great review…thanks for sharing. I am going to buy a new miter saw soon as my old Dewalt has seen better days. I have it narrowed down to just two saws…this one and the new Milwaukee.


----------



## RBWoodworker

Great review..I was jst looking @ a Hitachi 12" sliding compound miter.. And was wondering if those were good or??.. But now that you posted your review..I will consider the bosch.. How much are they going for these days? I notice that when people post reviews..no one ever quotes any prices so we can see if they are within budgets..lol


----------



## SCOTSMAN

I like your post . I have two large 12 inch delta saws and am about(that means next year) LOL to build a stand for them, as I have rollers etc.Thanks for posting and a hearty welcome I have made you a buddy of mine as I think we need more women woodworkers here on this site to educate we men.kindest regards Alistair


----------



## CanuckGal

Don I had narrowed my chioces down to the Bosch or the Ridgid. The Ridgid looked nice on paper but not up close. Nothing else could compare with the Bosch's multitude of features in the 12" line. 
Randall, I got the saw and stand combo at Home Depot for 799.00 CDN. It was a special promo and I jumped on it because normally the saw alone sells for that price. I see on the Bosch site they have cut the price to 699.00 USD.So if you can find it anywhere for less then that go for it. Wood Shows often have the best deals on these saws. 
Scotsman, thanks for adding me as a buddy! Always glad to make a friend.


----------



## DocStock

Thanks for the review… I have two Dewalt 12" sliders and 1 of the Hitachi 12" sliders. What the guys are telling me is that on a millwork installation job they prefer the Hitachi because they can dial in both the miters and bevels with the LCD screen. This eliminates guessing, glasses and light to set the saw, especially on bevels.
How is the Bosch on setting bevels?


----------



## CanuckGal

Glen I use a digital angle gauge to check the bevels before I cut. This is a habit from my old untrustworthy miter saw. But I set the bevels according to the gauge on the Bosch saw and they are pretty much right on. The farthest I have been out was .6 degrees according to the digital gauge. But I always make a test cut just in case.


----------



## DocStock

That's good the Bosch is set up right from the factory and is dead on. I have a store fixture installation company that goes all over the US. All of the millwork is prefinished and is sent in limited quantities. What I look for in a "production" saw is the speed in which the carpenter can make cuts. When the miter saw is setup, it is placed in a central location so multiple carpenters are using the same saw. That's what makes the Hitachi so desireable. I have been leaning away from Dewalt for a number of years because of quality and price issues. I did not know Bosch made a 12" slider but I will seriously consider the saw next time I purchase.


----------



## japanesewoodworker

Sometimes you are the "best" type of reviewer.

IMHO, reviewers my "not" have the most experience with tools, but are just very good writers. Sort-ta-like newspaper reporters. All are excellent writers, Sports, Weather, Local News, and even obitutaries (?sp).

One other comment, all backup batteries have a "shelf-life". Just like milk, or produce in the grocery store. ( ... I would not drink milk that is 12 months old, or eat ANY vegetable 6 months old…yuk!...just the thought….)

My guess is that the batteries power the "laser beams"...but I have not seen this saw.

FWIW


----------

